# lowestoft smacks lost



## garbutt (Oct 28, 2008)

i cant find any information on two lowestoft drifters LT 25 RADIANT AND LT 154 NAME ? KNOW WOULD IT BE THAT THESE vessels never made it to the to the following years reg because they were sunk/lost if so any info on tracking these down would be of great help.nick


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
You do not give a timescale but I think these are the one's you are after.

RADIUM 117498 LT25 59nrt
Entered LT reg. 2/Jan/1904
Sunk by the German submarine UB17 31/Jan/1916

VMG 127630 LT154 53nrt
Entered LT reg. 27/Aug 1908
Sunk by the Geman submarine UB18 17/July/1916


Roger


----------



## garbutt (Oct 28, 2008)

thank you so much for this information unbeleavable can you point me in the right diration so that i can trace others i have books and referance .best regards nick(Thumb)


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

garbutt - a pic of LT13 'Jane and Elizbeth' on my gallery may be of interest to you. My grandfather worked on several smacks from 1893 until his death in 1914. I have a list of them with dates and his various positions ranging from cook to skipper, and I have his BOT Certificate. Signalman.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Signalman,
I have JANE AND ELIZABETH as entering the LT reg. in 1885 you have her built in 1895. A typo maybe.
Also her registration do***ents are obtainable here.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...8&CATLN=7&Highlight=,91023&accessmethod=0&j=1

Roger


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

You could try the maritime museum Sparrows Nest, Whapload Rd, Lowestoft, NR32 1XG Tel: 01502 561963, Garbutt they have a lot of info on the fishing vessels there.

Janet


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Roger Griffiths - thanks for info. Typo has been corrected. 
Those were hard times - my grandfather contractd pneumonia and died in 1914. Although he had contributed to a Benefits Scheme, because he died ashore my grandmother received nothing. She had three children to bring up. Signalman.


----------



## garbutt (Oct 28, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL
can you help me out on the golden hope LT 375 sailing smack.Allso two steam drifters lord milner LT 952/MARGETHIDE 746THAT WOULD BE ALL MY PAINTINGS COVERD.over the last year i have tracked down 6 painting buy lowestoft articeds and i have been as far as cheltnam to bring these back to lowestoft and still searching.nick


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

GOOD HOPE official number 97897 LT375 33nrt.
entered LT reg 24/March/1890
Sold to Norway deleted from LT reg 18/Apr/1905

LT952 and LT746 no matchs with the names you gave. Could you please recheck, also please give some indication of the timescale.


Roger


----------



## garbutt (Oct 28, 2008)

hi roger
margaret hide LT 746 STEAM DRIFTER 1930+- the date on the painting is 1936.
lord milner LT 982 again a drifter 1920s+-NO DATE ON PAINTING BUT LOOK AS IF IT WAS CONVERTED TO DRIFTER FROM A SMACK AS THE HULL LOOKS LIKE WOOD.BEST REGARDS NICK


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Nick,

MARGARET HYDE 140021 LT746 161nrt.
On LT reg. 2/Dec/1920 until 1934-----?

LORD MILNER 117465 LT982 27nrt
On LT reg 23/July/1903
Sold to the Admiralty 11/Nov/1920

If you wish to find more comprehensive details on the vessels we have talked about then Lowestoft Library is the place to look.


Roger


----------

